# Good vibes!



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't ask me why, because I couldn't tell you exactly.. but this past week/10 days, I've been on a real high [  high ]

Last month was atrocious. My 1st round Clomid smacked me right in the mouth.. I really didn't expect it to be like that. Round 2 has spared me so far, for which I am VERY grateful  Maybe it's that.. maybe it's because this month has been _so good _ in comparison, I don't know. 
Maybe it's due to the very healthy routine we've started [and maintaining well so far! whoop!] or maybe I'm picking up on someone else's vibes.. I really don't know. Al I know, is that my cup brimmeth over with  and good energy. If it isn't a BFP for me, I'm thinking there is one for someone I've been in contact with.. which pretty much means anyone on the Clomid/Tam boards.

To anyone reading this.. I wish you all the luck in the world. Hell knows, if you're here, you deserve it!  

Just wanted to share


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Serenfach

I'll share some of that good feeling     if there is some going spare.

I was on Clomid for 6 cycles and I have to say it is a pleasure going through IVF.

I have been really hyper active since I started at Christmas so lets hope it will be a happy outcome for us both.

Here's some more       to add to your already overflowing collection   

Take care 

Jules


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey there

I've been exactly the same.  In fact I started being a lot happier the day after I went back to work after the holidays so it was January 6th.  Clomid has been kind to me the second time round also.    I'm a lot more chilled and positive than any other month really.  I think there is going to be a bfp frenzy for the current cycles.
                                       

J9
x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Jules  Sure, jump aboard and revel in some of this  .. plenty to go round, babe!  Thanks for adding yours, too Xx

We are due to start IVF in June.. I'm looking forward to it, although I would prefer a BFP outcome after going through Clomid.. it'll kinda feel as though it was all for nothing otherwise.. but even then, who knows what good it is doing in prep for IVF, eh?? You never know 

Keep in touch and pass by here to let me know how you're going. I hope it goes well and you get your fabulous BFP!! 

Keep safe Xx

Laura Xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

J9  we were posting the same time. Great minds.. again! 

I agree, I too think there's going to be a frenzy. I couldn't put my finger on exactly when.. I don't even know why I'm so hyper and  but I am deifintely feelin it!           

[ I think we should call this thread the 'Come get your daily  vibes!'  ]


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Serenfach and J9

Or we could call it the PMA girls or the " eaten too many blue smarties club"     

Woo hoo lets get them ((vibes)) going girls.

     

Jules


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Oooh, I like this thread.
Here's some more       to add to the positive energy on here
I still maintain that round 2 of Clomid is the magic cycle.  I hope all you round 2 girls get your BFP this month


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi girls

Jules - thanks for the info on IVF that has cheered me up a lot

I think I have some kind of good news that our NHS IVF go may come up in as little as 2 months.

Good luck everyone for this month    

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

What is pma?? Someone else said that to me today! X  x x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

DK said:


> What is pma?? Someone else said that to me today! X x x


Positive Mental Attitude hun


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

O right lol thanks for that i can reply to them now  Hows u shelle love ok? xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

LMAO.. I read the great posts here and went to throw my arms up in the air and shout 'woohoo!' - but what with my aches and pains and nausea, all I managed was one arm [which knocked the tv remote on the floor.. batteries everywhere] and a very, VERY poor attempt at a 'yay' LOL 

 << Have some of that, women of the ttc world! And that! >>  annnnnnnd that! >>


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi PMA girls 

Have some right back at ya                                            

Jules


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Ali    How you doing, babe?? 

My CBFM is starting to pee me off, so I thought I'd pop on in here to soak up a few vibes 

          

There, much better! Whoop! My PMA is replenished


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Serenfach

I am doing good thanks Babe. My little follies are still growing and I feel like the tortoise in that race who slowly but steadily wins.

CBFM ?? whats that (sorry for being thick I blame the medication    )

Here some more                               just in case you needed them

Jules


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hell, I blame EVERYthing on this medication, Ali 

CBFM = ClearBlue Fertility Monitor.. Bloody thing keeps giving me 'high' readings. That's a good thing, I hear you say.. but not really. The 5 months prior to starting Clomid [first round was December] my monitor would give me all 'low' readings.. then at ov time, it would give me 2 'high' - 1 or sometimes 2 'peak' days - then 1 or sometimes 2 'high' days and then back to 'low' for the remainder of the cycle. It went nuts last month, but I thought that was because I missed 2 test days [which can apprently sent it crazy] but this month I've followed it prefectly.. yetI had my 5th 'high' reading in a row today!?  The thing has gone beserk 

Sending a truck load of  to your follies!!!!


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Seren

I would suggest that you just use it as an excuse to   all week  

Thanks for the   I am sure they are listening    If not they will get a  

  keep up that PMA

Jules


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

serenfach said:


> Hey Ali  How you doing, babe??
> 
> My CBFM is starting to pee me off, so I thought I'd pop on in here to soak up a few vibes
> 
> ...


Teehee - you remind me of one of those computer game hero's who have to stop and collect energy viles to keep in the game.


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hi sf..im feeling the good vibes so i thought id pop on 
im feeling soooooooo        this month but not looking forward to the 2ww     just thought id leave some of my magic dust to you                        
cu xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just needing to top up my    .

Can you send me lots of bubbles and good ((vibes)) please.

I just dropped my DH off at the airport this morning for a 2 week business trip in China and I am feeling a little lost. (It's a good job we are using donor      )

Right that's it no more feeling sorry for myself    naughty Jules 

Come on girls we need some more good vibes 

                         

Jules


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Weeeeeheeeeeee, I am feeling mega       
This is the happiest thread on the board and I love it    
Keep up the        girls


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

CU.. I'm chuffed you're on here and feeling the vibes, sweetheart! YEAH! Wooofreakinhooooooooooo!!!!!   

Jules..   your   for being naughty! lol  Ah, babe.. it's horrible when my DH goes away, too. 2 weeks isn't so bad and if you keep yourself busy, it goes by quickly enough. I'm in fits of tears after he leaves and that pretty much lasts that day and the next, but as long as I can keep in touch with him, I do alright for the remainder. LOADS of   to you, friend  Xx  

Misty.. I'm smiling from ear to ear to read that you're feeling mega     Awesome 

               
              
              
              

Alrighty then,, that's me topped up!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Can you please send me some good vibes ladies i really not with it today or feeling it


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

DK - These are for you hun                           shout if you need some more  

Seren - I am back up and topped up my PMA hun. I have   my   and it won't happen again. Thx for the kick !!!

CU - come take the vibes anytime you like hun

Misty - great that you are enjoying it. Keep visiting us, the more the merrier   

J9 - how are you hun.......  

Jenny - Where are you ? Come back soon

As for me I could do with some more vibes girls as I am off for my scan tomorrow to see if my little follies have caught up. Any bubbles gratefully received if ya know what I mean  

Catch you all later

Jules


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

DK.. consider a thousand trucks full of   sent your way!  

Hang on in there, sweetie.. stay strong..  keep going!!


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

DKKKKKKKK.......HEAR GOESSSSSSSSSS                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
I HOPE THATS ENOUGTH DK


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

CU  love it Xx

Jules.. consider yourself well and truly bubbled! Can't blow anymore, else I'll have a wonky mouse finger!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

OMG feeling a little blue after yesterday's excitement.  I literally ran for the train last night to race home to .

Still no peak on the temp chart.

Going to POAS again today (different OPK brand).

Please help me get my mojo back.


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

x a million to Bellini, and lots of bubbles too


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi ladies

Hi Jules - haven't chatted before  

Came in here to get some vibes.  Already getting ready to post on the 'off load' page next week.  Thinking this cycle is just one of many.  Not a twinge, ache or anything.  

               vibing myself up and y'all of course!

J9
x


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just looking to feed on some PMA and good vibes ........

Yum Yum Yum

"FEED ME, FEED ME NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!"

Jules


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

For everyone here!


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Where is everybody ??

Are we all keeping up with our               

For anyone wanting anymore here are lots

                                                                             

Jules


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Oooh, Allijab, I think we need that.
Here's some more...


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

^reiki


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Just topping you all up

                                                                       

Hope that is enough for you all, feel quite exhausted now


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

hehe.. LOVE it in here!  

Thanks to everyone who comes by to top it up. Means the rest can come by to soak it up


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

ive been looking for the good vibes page and it was at the bottom i want it back at the top... 
im sending you sf..loads of positive vibes                                                                                                                                                                       im praying for your bfp hun..cu


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I need some too. xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Just popped in for a BIG top up! I test tomorrow, so I need as much  as I can get. 

How is everyone in here? I hope you're all ok


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh here you go sweetie. Lots of                                                                                                                                                      
That should be enough.

Good luck for tomorrow

How are you feeling 

Jules


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, Jules  Thank you for that 

I'm feeling ok, considering. I'm in thye middle of hot flush number God knows [lost count!] and have some wierd nasty pains in that feels like my ovaries, but I can't tell - had bloody awful trapped wind today and the pain.. oh wow.. it was horrible, so it could be that. Very annoying. Like I just said on the Clomid chat threads, I don't have any 'normal' signs of af, but that doesn't mean it isn't going to appear. I'm ready for the old witch if.. IF she does 

How are you doing lately? Not 'spoken' for a while.. you ok?

Thanks again for the top up, sweetheart! Much appreciated  Xx


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi S

I am doing fine. No real symptoms here either except for very sore (.)(.) which I have had since ec. I can't wait til test date and am so hoping we both get our   this month.

Clomid is really evil stuff I remember it well.

Take care and heres some more                                              for good luck

Jules


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

OOOOHH.. didn't notice your ticker - 6 days until you test!? Here's hoping your BFP is here for you, sweetheart!!!!!  

*GOOD LUCK * to you too, babe. Keep me posted, please!!

Thanks for al the  here ya go.. here's a bundle or 50 for you


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

S

Sending you some more                                                        

So hope you get the result you want today

Jules


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Jules    It was a bfn, babe 

Still no 'normal' signs of af though, so I don't know what the hell is going on now  Had a freakin crazy dizzy spell just now and a hot flush from hell, about an hour ago.  God knows what my body is doing!?

Off to B&Q - I;ll check in with you later Xx  Have a good day!


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

But as they say it is not over until the witch appears. Maybe you just have a late implanter?

I am sending you some more                                    

and we want          to the witch

Take care

Jules


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, if I am pg and babby is anything like DH, it's more like 'lazy ****' implanter!

Thanks, chick  Xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

sf...ive been getting dizzy spells and i always had them when i was pg with my 2 lets hope its a good sign


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

[fly]Top up required! Top up required![/fly]

Clomid round 3 starts tomorrow.. bring it ON!


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

S

                                            There you go hun

"3rd time lucky   "

Jules


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Jules   

Yep, here's hoping! 

Catch you soon.. hope you're doing okay    Xx


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

I was just hoping to top up on some good vibes as it is getting ever closer to my test date.

Please could you take the time to send me some of those positive vibes that have been soooooo good on this thread    

Thanks in advance

Jules


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Good luck Jules   

      

Sending you tons of babydust


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Hun

I needed that     

Jules


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jules hunny                                 

Good luck


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Jules, for you   Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

I just wanted to say that all these       vibes worked and I am officially 

         

Thank you so much for all your vibes and I will be on here on a regular basis to give any to anyone that needs them.

Take care all and keep that PMA going

Jules


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jules              

The Good vibes worked for you, hope you have good 9 mths.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Serenfach

This is a great thread. I was just looking on the site and saw this. I have to say that I have been very very   this month. Maybe because I'm starting Clomid which finally feels like I'm making progress or maybe because I positive thinking. Anyway I just wanted to say to you all best of luck and I truly hope that you get the BFP this month. 

I'm thinking     for everyone. I truly believe that 2009 is going to be a great year and that we'll all get the babies we have been longing for.

      

T xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

OMG, Jules!!!!!        Well done, sweetheart!!!!! 

Please keep in touch with us here and let us know how you're doing  

Congrats, babe.. them   are brilliant!!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Tama  

Yep, I know what you mean, babe. It makes you feel more pro active, doesn't it 

Glad you like the thread and thanks for topping us up! Hope you come by here regularly.. fingers crossed Jules's bfp
is the first of many  

Nice to meet you.. keep in touch and let us know your progress Xx


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Heh guys

Just sending you some more                                                                because you can never have too many.

When you use all these up give me a shout and I will send some more.

Only 15 days til my scan. OMG how scary

Love to all 

Jules


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

hey girls sending you all luck


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Heh Girls 

Where have you all gone I hope you are keeping up with the PMA, so am sending you a few more

                                                           

For anyone that wants them

Jules


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Jules

Congratulations on your BFP!  

Thank you I'll have a couple of those   little guys! I'm on my tww at the moment so am thinking positive thoughts and keeping everything crossed!   this is my month.

How is everyone? Keeping positive I hope. I'm sure we'll all have those BFP's soon and can start a new thread!

Sending you all               



Tx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

PMA come on girls, lets get


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I love this thread.. hiya girls  

I'm struggling with the ole PMA right now, but only because I have ov pains, moodswings and a raging soar throat/cough  

However.. I'm in here to top myself up, so I;m sure when I leave, I'll be feeling tip freakin top!   

Tama..   Good luck, babe.. here's hoping you get to join Jules with a BFP on this thread!!!!  

Bella.. I've just dipped into your PMA, aswell as Jules and Tama   Thanks ladies! Xx

How is it with you now, Jules? Any news? Any scans etc yet? Any pg symps?


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Thanks for asking after me. pg symptoms well (.)(.) are v v v v sore and HUGE    and feel like I have had PMT this arvo so I guess that is good.

My scan is next Thursday so just keeping everything crossed til then.

Right girls soak these up                                               I am    for some more      on this thread soon.

The "power of PMA"

Jules


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   We will get our   

Each and everyone of us!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

J9.. YEAH, BABY! Love it!


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Woohoo                                                                                         

That should keep you all going

Jules


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies!!

This is the best thread. I was feeling a little low today and popped in to have a good vibe moment and saw all the   from J9, thank you I feel soooooooooo much better.

I'm on d25 and pulling my hair out, I have taken a few deep breaths and one of the   and am now   that AF doesn't arrive in the next 5 days!

Sending you all lots of       and              

 and we say  

T x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Tama
Me too im pulling my hair out as well on CD29. And keep getting BFN, so   for all of us waiting for our


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

NO to the old wicked witch! 

Good luck, girls


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is keeping okay. 

 I have a question, not sure if it's okay to post here but thought someone may have an answer. I'm on d26 of a 30 day cycle. I've been having mild pains, a bit like ovulation and af pains mixed together. I think it's too early for af (but you never know!) but never had these before at this time in the cycle. Does anyone have any ideas? It maybe the witch is arriving early. Any advise would be greatly welcomed.

Sending you all a super dose of                             
                

Tx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Tama 

Clomid can and usually does [from all that I've read, plus personal experience] change your cycles. Also, normal ov or af pains can be less or more intense and can vary, too. Before Clomid, I would have very mild ov pains that were so mild, they were not worth mentioning, but since Clomid.. oh wowee  they are way more painful. My af was always quite heavy and anywhere between CD35-CD49 or longer and af pains would start just a day before.. With Clomid, one month I had pains for a week before 

The pills can affect you in so many different ways, my best advice is to just go with the flow for your first 2 cycles, though hoping just the one will do the job for you!!   and come the next cycle(s) and come any cycles thereafter, you'll know what is what and why it's so 

Hope that helps some  Sending you a bazzillion good luck wishes and tons of  that af stays away from you!!!!


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Serenfach 

Thanks so much for coming back to me on my question. My cycle at the moment is a natural one, I'm starting Clomid next week so haven't popped my first pill yet so not really sure what these niggles are about. Will keep in mind your comments about Clomid cycles so if af is cheeky enough to show her face I will know what to look out for when I start Clomid next week.

I'm still   that one little   has made it through this month but will know by Sunday!

Thanks so much again.

Hope everyone is topped up with   

Tx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you then, sweetie   

I have NO idea why some of my post above is in strikethrough? ? ? ? Sorry, Tam..


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Morning Girlies

Hope we all have PMA today

                           

                                              

                    

HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

serenfach said:


> Fingers crossed for you then, sweetie
> 
> I have NO idea why some of my post above is in strikethrough? ? ? ? Sorry, Tam..


It was because you used the [ ] brackets with an s, which is the code for strikethrough 
It's always best to use the ( ) brackets on a forum page


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello Girls

I am just popping in to get a top up as I have my first scan tomorrow. I am           that we see a heartbeat and that all is well.

Please can you send me some    &    

Thank you for your support.

Jules


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Jules

Best of luck for tomorrow. Sending you lots of           .

Serenfach  - thank you again for all your advice.  

Sending everyone lots if   and hoping there will be lots of    for us all.

Tx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Jules
This is for tomorrow                                  

Hope all goes well for your fiest scan


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Shelle 

Oh no, sorry Jules.. I wasn't here to send you any good vibes for your scan. How did it go!!??  

You're weclome Tama   Keep us informed!


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

This thread brings good luck. We had our scan today and we have 1 very healthy little beanie with a strong heartbeat. All in the right place at the right size.

We are over the moon and still have to keep looking at the piccies to believe it.

                                       

For all

Jules


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Aah, Jules.. good for you, sweetheart   

Hey, you thought of any names yet? How are YOU feeling?


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning!

Okay sending a bulk load of  
                                                                                
to everyone in need of it and  
                                           
for  
                                                  

PMA - we will all get the  

T x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Jules 

Great pic of lil wee beanie   hope you are taking things easy.


come on girls lets get some                                              

Sending you all


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Well after a couple of low days I'm back to being mega positive...........................  So here is a bumper dose of positive vibes....

                                                                                                                                        

                
                
                
                
                
                
                
                

T xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

WooooooooooooooooooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I love it in here!

Thanks, girls.. I'll be back later to add some of my own   vibes Xx

GOOD to see you back up on form, Tama


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Lovely sunny day great medicine, sending some    

                                                                      

Girls that are testing soon.


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

just thought id pop on n soak up some of your happy vibes.
sending out lots of    
                             
                             

feeling a bit down in dumps so think i will do something naughty instead!!! 
                              
                             
                            

boy thats better!!!    xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Trixxi

That made me      yesterday i had a    day.

Today i have PMA, sending you all


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Back to top up your                                                                      

WOW that should keep you going for a while

Jules


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is more           

            

                     ^

pompom^


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

PMA I love it  

Here is even more for everyone.....

                
                
                
                
                

               

                 
                 
                 
                 

         

           

Tamsin xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bring on some more PMA

    

      
      

    
    

   

sending you some more


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't feel down but wanted to stop in and soak up some    building it all up for Friday when I have my scan  

Sending you all......................

                
                
                
                

          
          
          

           
           
           

                
                
                
                

         
         
         
         

Come on ladies bring on the PMA!



Tamsin x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Tamsin for friday 

       


      



                            


       ^


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm sending even more....

                
                
                
                
                
                
                

                
                
                
                
                
                

         
         
         
         

I really do think it's working......I had my scan and had two 18mm follies and 3 smaller ones, woohoo!!! I'm now working on that   
xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Tama 
Good news on the follies, heres some more luck


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

This looks fun!! Can I join in too?!!!!

Here's         for lots of                                   
for everyone!!

Here's lots of          to help us on our way!

A few of theese may help 2          .

A couple of theese      .

And dont forget lots of this       .

And hopefully the  will come and bring us lots of theese            .

Lots of love 
Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Woohoo PMA  

Sening loads of ....

               
               
               

hoping we all get one of these...

                
                
                
                

any   that we get one soon            

I just wanted to send a mega load of     &   to Serenfach/Laura hope you are okay xxx  

Tamsin xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Aww Tamsin, that made me smile so wide! Thank you, sweetheart.. you cheered me up loads   I will reply to your PM asap.. just rushing through at the moment Xx

Bella.. Trixxi..    hiya girls   

Jules.. good luck for the scan, babe. Let us know how bubs is doing   

Be back tomorrow to catch up, girls Xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hope you girlies have got PMA


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya!

Just popping in to soak up some of the positive vibes   while I'm on my       

and send some to you all......


             
             
             
             
             

and....

            
            
            
            

we'll soon be getting some.....

             
             
             
             
             

Keep up the PMA I know we'll get there......

         
           
         
          
         
            
         

 Tamsin xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Me too on the


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Ello girlies 

Hey, Daisy.. sorry I missed your post yesterday    I was rushing. Nice to meet you and of course - jump in!  

Well I'm CD9 and the Clomid is definitely still in my system. Spent most of Saturday crying.. had a couple mood swings since then and hot flushes, too, but I don't feel the se as strong as when I was taking the pills and I have waaaay more energy   

Like Bella said.. miracles DO happen, so I'm      that it will happen for us before IVF  

We've decided to move, too, so that should help take my mind off ttc for a good while. We'll still 'do the do' when we need to, but I won't be dwelling on it all as much as I have for the past God knows how many months. I'm excited about moving!!!!  

So.. what news with you good ladies??


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Think I might just send you all some love,

    
    
    


T xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey SF  
How exciting moving house you know what they say, new house, new baby.  

here is more    energy


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

A little bit of this...

           

And oodles of this...

               

And a little bit of this post-BMS...

                   

And lots of these...

          

Followed by lots of these...

      

And lots and lots of these...

       

          

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey! Misty!   Hows things, sweetie?? Hope you and bubs are all fine and dandy XxXxX It's nice to see you.. I lol at your post.. how great 

Aww, Trixxi.. I love the love! Thanks  

Bella.. yep, new house, new baby an all that. Hey lol, I'm willing to give anything a go nowadays.. 'New house, new baby'.. if this move doesn't work, well.. it'll be on to the next move. And on.. and on.. lol - it could all become mighty expensive!!!! How are you anyway, babe?

Tama.. Jules.. Daisy.. [anyone else I missed?!] hope you're all okie dokie.. let us know how you all are


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Beanie was just fine on the scan and little heart thumping away.

So sending you all some                                      and a little                              and a lot of                                  

Catch you all later

Jules


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jules, great news about scan and lil beanie 

6 days for testing for me, feeling    

Come on girls lets get our,


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi girls

     

        

       


                    


         

Good luck


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Dh and I had a Chinese takeaway last night for my birthday and my fortune Cookie said "you will share great news with all the people you love" so I'm feeling super positive at the moment. 5 days till testing and   for a   

Sending everyone 

                         

and 

           

for loads of

                         

We can do it PMA!!

                               

Tamsin x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

What news, girlies? 

*GOOD LUCK* to the testers.. I hope you ALL get your BFP's! I don't test for another 2 weeks or thereabouts, but nonetheless I'm feeling pretty flippin positive  

Misty  hope you're ok, sweetheart Xx

Jules  same to you, babe 

How is everyone feeling??


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

sending you lots of really positve vibes for lots of-

                 

Lots of happy-
       

and definately NO-
     

Hoping we will all soon have some-
         

Lots of -
              

Love from
Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Really needed to pop in today. Have soaked up the   and am feeling sooooo much better, thank you xx

Okay now I'm topped up I will send some back.......

                             

                               

             
             
             
             

Best of luck to all the testers.....


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Alrighty then! I haven't topped anyone up here for ages.. oops    So here ya go! 

BEST of luck and babydust to anyone reading! Believe it will happen, girls.. the power of belief is a magical thing  Soak it up!


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

OMG !!! SF
Thats fab, thankyou so much for topping us up.

I will add some more, maybe not as much as you


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

hi everyone.

Just come for a swim in the pool of positiveness after my rubbish weekend.

           
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee woooooooooooosssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi veveryone,
feeling sad and blue today . But have just seen all your positive vibes serenfach and am starting to feel a bit better........oh wait I think I can feel a small smile emerging .......yes feeling much better now!! 

Sending some good vibes back......

                                                                                              .

Lets keep the   busy.

Lots of love
daisy


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Isn't it great how a silly collection of brightly moving coloured sillies can get you smiling! Thing to remember, is the intent behind the post [posters] It's feckin great to come here to see people offering their time to cheer people up - I for one feel very supported and cheery in here!   It genuinely puts a smile on my face 

Thanks, girls Xx

lol @ you, Bellini.. weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! 

Hey, Daisy.. glad to read that you left here with a smile, babe.. keep it up!


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought it was about time the Good Vibes board was used it's been very quiet here! Guess everyone is still high from their last visit  

I've been having a rubbish few days and really need a good vibe fix.

Having taken some good vibes I'm sending loads back to all you FF ladies. Lets get some   

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

I always feel so calm after posting in here, thanks ladies. Sending you all babydust, best wishes and some really sticky positive vibes  

Tamsin x


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Thought it was about time I stuck my head back in here to soak up the vibes.  I've been so lame lately at posting and chatting and generally should be feeling more positive.

IT HAS BEEN AGES SINCE WE HAD A BFP AND WE WANT MORE.  DO YOU HEAR US MR FERTILITY - MORE!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I echo all of your posts here!

I'm in my 2ww and this month, for some reason, it's killing me  I have dragging pains in my lower back and hips.. feels like af is coming, but it's way too early - never had a cycle less than 29 days and that 29d was only once! 

I'm soaking up all the vibes here and keeping everything crossed for all of us. 

I'm out of vibes right now, but I'll come back to share some when I'm back up and running 

Thanks, girls Xx


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Thought it was about time I came back on and topped up your vibes.

Serenfach -                                                                   those are all for you.

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Phew think I need to go for a lie down now.

Jules


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Jules, you're an angel   Thank you 

How are YOU? Everything going to plan? Hope so! Thought of any names yet??


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Soak it up, girls!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Jumping in here too.........!!!!!!!!!

*C'mon BFPeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessss!!!*


----------

